# Why are American footballers wusses??? You heard me!



## coleman (Jul 11, 2002)

First off, I am Australian, so that automatically makes me tough! So don't try and pay me out for being a hypocrite  

I watched a game of NFL on pay tv over here and I couldn't believe how much friggin armour they were wearing!! If the sport is meant to be a test of which team is the toughest and strongest and most skillful, why do they need so much padding that they probably can't even feel it when they get crunched??? It isn't as if all those guys running into each other from about a metre apart are going to get up to any speed which helmets would be required for!

In rugby union, a true test of skill and strength, there is no padding worn. Guys have to rely on their own skill strength, not a tonne of padding, to avoid getting smashed into pieces. It isn't as though the guys are small either. At the moment, in the Australian rugby union team (winners of every trophy they can compete for) the smallest of the backs is 6 foot 2 and 104 kilograms. The fowards, they are fucking huge, mate. Wouldn't mess with them...6 foot 5 and all muscle. Muscle is their protection, not synthetics.

So, why are American footballers such wusses?


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> First off, I am Australian, so that automatically makes me tough!



You tell em buddy


----------



## Mordred (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_I watched a game of NFL on pay tv over here and I couldn't believe how much friggin armour they were wearing!! If the sport is meant to be a test of which team is the toughest and strongest and most skillful, why do they need so much padding that they probably can't even feel it when they get crunched??? It isn't as if all those guys running into each other from about a metre apart are going to get up to any speed which helmets would be required for!



You have obviously never actually played football before...trust me, you can feel plenty when you are wearing those pads.  Also, they do manage to get up plenty of speed.  Maybe television just doesn't capture it very well, or you weren't paying close attention...but those guys can move, especially wide receivers who basically have big fat bullseyes on them whenever they run a pattern over the middle.  Those guys are running full speed and often don't even see the guy that hits them (they're too busy trying to catch the ball).  

Pads and helmets were first introduced to American football in the early part of this century.  It was done by Universities who were under public pressure because around 20 young men DIED playing college football that year.  Even with the pads there are still people that end up paralyzed, and might be very rare now but it is still a possibility.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2002)

Yeah, tell 'em, buddy!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 12, 2002)

I'm going to give a shout out for Canadian football here...(what, they have FOOTBALL in CANADA?!).  We only need three downs to get ten yards instead of that wussy four downs.  Our field is also longer by 10 yards.  Of course...so is our end zone...and field goals are shorter...and people get a point even if they miss...crap...I'll shut up now.   

I'm joking of course...I love the NFL...now if only the Bills could get to a Super Bowl and actually win it...damn you Scott Norwood.  

I agree with the statement that rugby players are the most powerful in the world...it has been documented that many rugby players generate insane amounts of power when playing.  Simply moving 300+ pounds down the field constantly without stopping requires incredible endurance and strength.  I admire rugby players.


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, Aussies are tough, no doubt about it.  After all, they eat Vegamite don't they?   

Here's how to fix the delima.  Have one of your rugby teams play our football teams.  First a game of american football, then a game of rugby.  We'll wear our uniform (helmet, pads, etc.) and you guys will wear yours (shirt, shorts), and then we'll see how many from each side are standing after the second game.  The team with the most wins


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Well, Aussies are tough, no doubt about it.




Now you coulda just stopped there  LOL


----------



## Captain (Jul 12, 2002)

You gotta be kidding me Coleman!

The Crocodile Hunter is the only badass to ever come out of Australia!!!


----------



## shooter (Jul 12, 2002)

Football and Rugby two totally different games. IMO they can't really be compared apples to apples. btw I love both of them

Side note: I like league better than union and I totally dislike Aussie rules.


----------



## Captain (Jul 12, 2002)

Like I said.  Australia's only saving grace.....


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2002)

Perhaps because not all of them want to die of injuries, or be taken out of the game after only a few years of playing.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2002)

All American athletes care about one thing! *MONEY* period.

it disgusts me too. 

fuck em all.


----------



## shooter (Jul 12, 2002)

have a say Prince, don't hold back!


----------



## Captain (Jul 12, 2002)

Having one cousin that  currently plays semi-pro baseball and another that used to play for the MLB California Angels, I would have to disagree with Prince.  I wouldn't "fuck em all".  Those guys (my cousins) dont/didn't need a dime.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> All American athletes care about one thing! *MONEY* period.
> 
> it disgusts me too.
> ...



Those words make me puke???


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> 
> So, why are American footballers such wusses?






Hey buddy, want to spend some time here in FL with full pads/full contact under the sun for a week? I wish I had some money I would pay for you ticket and also for some of you ???tough??? Australian friend without thinking in over for a fifth of a sec. Boy you sure don???t have any idea what your talking about.


----------



## LAM (Jul 12, 2002)

Despite what people think the pads don't help as much as they think.  My father played pro football he can barely play golf now. It???s from a combination of all the injuries and "field medicine" performed on players to keep them in the game...


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2002)

Approximately 12 high school kids die each year from head and neck injuries from football. I like the sport within reason, flag football was fun, but why does being macho have to mean heaving your 340 pound ass into some other 340 pound donkey? Big sweaty guys crashing into each other, yes, that is machismo to the max. Its all about breaking bones bro.


----------



## Captain (Jul 12, 2002)

This was deserving of making the list......

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=123804#post123804


----------



## Nutrasweet (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Well, Aussies are tough, no doubt about it.  After all, they eat Vegamite don't they?
> 
> Here's how to fix the delima.  Have one of your rugby teams play our football teams.  First a game of american football, then a game of rugby.  We'll wear our uniform (helmet, pads, etc.) and you guys will wear yours (shirt, shorts), and then we'll see how many from each side are standing after the second game.  The team with the most wins




LMAO, that would not be fair!!! Do you really think that it need to go as far as a 2nd game? I just average 15 min life span after they step on the field!!!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 12, 2002)

you guyz have pretty much said it but ill second what youve said....1. only people with super huge egos are dumb enough to play like that in no pads and risk their lives and careers every time they step onto the field... defense- it sure as hell is fun to watch!!! 2. If you cant feel the hits through all that "american" pading then santa clause is real and im rudolph the red nosed reigndeer.- defense.. shit im a wussey amercan football player and i dont want to play full intensity without pads...
3. CANADIAN FOOTBALL? hahahahahaha 4. *Originally posted by CaptainThe Crocodile Hunter is the only badass to ever come out of Australia!!!* lol trueeeee him and his wife..


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> only people with super huge egos are dumb enough to play like that in no pads and risk their lives and careers every time they step onto the field...



I that that is a bs comment.....thats the way the game is played....you know what they say, if it too hot, stay outta the kitchen and go to McDonalds.....


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I that that is a bs comment.....thats the way the game is played....you know what they say, if it too hot, stay outta the kitchen and go to McDonalds.....




 gladdly... ill take a number three super size with an Oreo Mc Flurry  well i can just as easily say that the "why are american footballers so wussey" comment is a bs comment..... thats the way the game is played..... goes both ways ..._ strolls back into the kitchen after having lunch at Mcdonalds _


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

I understand that

I think how it should have been written was they LOOK like a pack of wussy`s from an Aussie perspective...........covered in protection, different team for offense and defense........just doesn`t LOOK tuff at all.......having never played it thats all I can say.........

In Oz, Rugby ( both types ) and even AFL have one team that goes on and stays for the duration....no padding at all.......and they gotta earn thier keep........none of the star players get babied to the extent they SEEM to be over there.......

Was that better ?  

Funny.....living in Japan I had this debate daily  during the World cup with idiots trying to compare soccer with rugby...I mean....WTF????????


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 12, 2002)

ok here mine goes... from an American perpective... or at least mine.. it seems absolutley crazy to run around crashing against each other full speed without any or with only little padding,... the humman body is very hard and yet very breakable when put in those conditions... HOWEVER it is very entertaining to watch... i dunno about the babying part ive never played PRO football but i know in Highschool football there is NO BABYING WHATSOEVER lol... i do think most american athletes are money hungry to


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> ok here mine goes... from an American perpective... or at least mine.. it seems absolutley crazy to run around crashing against each other full speed without any or with only little padding,... the humman body is very hard and yet very breakable when put in those conditions... HOWEVER it is very entertaining to watch...



 I can live with that


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 12, 2002)

I was watching a rugby game on tv the other game and i will say they have alot of balls running around hitting each other but these guys are featherweights compared to the NFL. No way in hell is any rugby is going to nail somebody as hard as a Ray Lewis or a Warren Sapp.  Also there was not one guy on the rugby field that looked like he was above 220.

One side note:  When is Paul Hogan going to shoot another movie?


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

I`m not sure which kinda league you were watching, but I just checked out the Wallabies site and there were and awful lot of guys on there between 255 and 265lb..................I have no idea the sizes in American Footy, but I would guess that they could go higher because of the padding 

You mean to say Hog`s is still alive???? I though he died just before CD III and they used his corpse


----------



## Mudge (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> ok here mine goes... from an American perpective... or at least mine.. it seems absolutley crazy to run around crashing against each other full speed without any or with only little padding,... the humman body is very hard and yet very breakable when put in those conditions... HOWEVER it is very entertaining to watch... i dunno about the babying part ive never played PRO football but i know in Highschool football there is NO BABYING WHATSOEVER lol... i do think most american athletes are money hungry to



I think you can do ok hitting people the "right way", just like in "wrestling" - but still with my own injuries from warehouse work etc, no matter what you do its going to cause alot of people to feel f'ing old before thier time, so I pretty much stick to "I think football is stupid as a profession". My woman watches it, I dont - fun to play but I wont watch it.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`m not sure which kinda league you were watching, but I just checked out the Wallabies site and there were and awful lot of guys on there between 255 and 265lb..................I have no idea the sizes in American Footy, but I would guess that they could go higher because of the padding




Most of the NFL's lineman run near 275 pounds and that is without the padding.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 13, 2002)

i second that... we dont weigh our players with padding lol


----------



## kuso (Jul 13, 2002)

LMAO.....I didn`t mean the padding would make them weight more 

I meant simply because of the protective padding they have, they could safely weigh in a bit heavier.

And really.......when your getting hit at 100miles a second, I wonder if 10 or 20lb is going to make much difference anyway ..................I`ll never know


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Captain *_
> You gotta be kidding me Coleman!
> 
> The Crocodile Hunter is the only badass to ever come out of Australia!!!


and Kuso.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Those words make me puke???



so, you disagree with what I said?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 14, 2002)

I know all you rugby fans are going to be pissed off when  I say this but rugby does not have better athletes than the NFL I mean how many guys in rugby run 4.2 40s or squat 600 pounds or have really  high verticals. I am sure there are some but not near as many compared to the NFL.


----------



## kuso (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> I know all you rugby fans are going to be pissed off when  I say this but rugby does not have better athletes than the NFL I mean how many guys in rugby run 4.2 40s or squat 600 pounds or have really  high verticals. I am sure there are some but not near as many compared to the NFL.



I`m not pissed at all ( though not a rugby fan either,....just agreeing that it LOOKS tuffer ), none of those things are needed to kick ass on the field.......those who`s position require it I`m sure probably could, but in Australia, we don`t get caught up in statistics.....just who kicks ass, and who doesn`t............I guess it`s just a different way of looking at sports too.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> so, you disagree with what I said?




Yes completely. There is probably a few that are in for the money but hey they have a gift that not everyone has as an athlete. If you making money out of your carrier wonderful easy money, getting paid for something you love. But is not like all they are in for is the money.


----------



## coleman (Jul 15, 2002)

all athletes start off playing sport just because they love it, but when they turn pro is it a different story!

for bigss75, that stuff about verticals is nonsense...they have lineouts in union where 2 metre tall players jumping so frigging high in the air it ain't funny. 

and for everyone else, i'm sure nfl is very tough, otherwise anyone would be able to play. but i think people saying how stupid it is not to play in protection proves my point, union players are tougher! i just wanted to stir ppl up and have a good thread, i wasn't really having a go at you americans.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> 
> 
> for bigss75, that stuff about verticals is nonsense...they have lineouts in union where 2 metre tall players jumping so frigging high in the air it ain't funny.




Football is about speed, strength and endurance not how high you can jump lol, we???ll live that for a basketball thread. Tell me something; Do you play that sport or are you just judging by what you see on TV? Just wondering


----------



## coleman (Jul 15, 2002)

I play rugby union for my university, so I am not an elite athlete or anything like that. But I follow the pros extremely closely. I haven't played grid iron, but I have a friend who plays for a college in North Dakota who has played both. He is a blocker, and he says the fowards in union have it easier than those that play grid iron, but that backs have it much much tougher. They have to clear there own path, not have someone running in front of them doing all the hard work.

No-one will ever win this argument, but do you reckon you americans could look outside of your own country for sports for a change? NFL and Baseball are peanuts on a global scale. Rugby union World cup is the third largest event in the world! Second to soccer world cup and olympics.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> 
> No-one will ever win this argument, but do you reckon you americans could look outside of your own country for sports for a change? NFL and Baseball are peanuts on a global scale. Rugby union World cup is the third largest event in the world! Second to soccer world cup and olympics.



You are right; no one will win the argument. I can understand you stick to your sport, I stick to my, that???s the way it goes. I would also like to add, I am not American.


----------



## mark (Jul 15, 2002)

I played both rugby and football in college. It isn't as close a comparison as you would think. The way you hit and tackle are different. A football player would say a rugby player hits like a girl and a rugby player thinks pads are for sissys. Both games are equally tough but different. It was my experience though that more football players could play rugby than the other way around. Apples and oranges here.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 15, 2002)

If anyone thinks American football players are wussies, let's have you put some pads on and jog with your head turned.  When you don't expect it, Ronnie Lott will come flying at you at full speed, shoulder first, and lay a hit on you.  Then we'll see how much a wuss you have to be to survive a hit like that.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Yes completely. There is probably a few that are in for the money but hey they have a gift that not everyone has as an athlete. If you making money out of your carrier wonderful easy money, getting paid for something you love. But is not like all they are in for is the money.



I would say it's the other way around. The majority of pro athletes are money hungry, the minority of them play for the love of the game/sport.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> none of those things are needed to kick ass on the field.......those who`s position require it I`m sure probably could, but in Australia, we don`t get caught up in statistics.....just who kicks ass, and who doesn`t............I guess it`s just a different way of looking at sports too.




None of these things are needed to kick ass I bet you that if some guy with a 4.2 40 is coming full speed at you , you will fall on your ass.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2002)

Lets compare the hits I know there are better pics of great hits so if someone finds one add on here is the football pic


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2002)

here is rugby


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2002)

ROFL





Sorry, but looks like that boy needs a tea break.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah that looked like it hurt but I know there is worse pic in the nfl like ronnie lott nailing someone or ray lewis.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 15, 2002)

or lynch.... great thread... 

katamaster: i know the other things (speed,strength, endurance) are alot more important but it sure does help almost everyone to have a great vertical leap.. hail mary whoever has the vertical leap might decide who comes down with the ball

coleman:*No-one will ever win this argument, but do you reckon you americans could look outside of your own country for sports for a change?* who said we didnt look outside our own country... your comment made it seem like *you* need to look outside *your* country

Prince: i gotta agree more with katamaster.... most people in the nfl arent really like that... you do have your randy moss'es who play when they want to play but for the mostpart i think its for the love of the game... maybe im a little naive but i have a little more faith in our athletes


----------



## mark (Jul 15, 2002)

bigss75 is right, football hits are higher impact, and there are more people hitting each play. Rugby is more demanding in the endurance aspect. No time outs and far fewer sub.s, no two platoon system.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 15, 2002)

> *Originally posted by coleman* He is a blocker, and he says the fowards in union have it easier than those that play grid iron, but that backs have it much much tougher. They have to clear there own path, not have someone running in front of them doing all the hard work.



Doing all the hard work is an exageration.. sure the offensive lineman block for the running back trying to slow down the deffensive lineman but there arent enough offensive lineman to block every defensive player and a lot of times it doesnt matter whether there are people blocking because the back still gets smacked in the back field... linebackers and safetys usually have running starts at the back and then the back has a lot of hard work ahead of them dodging guys that run a 3.9 to a 4.5 and guyz who can pick up twice his weight with ease


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mark *_
> bigss75 is right, football hits are higher impact, and there are more people hitting each play. Rugby is more demanding in the endurance aspect. No time outs and far fewer sub.s, no two platoon system.




If we are talking about endurance because that is really the only that rugby has on American Football that makes soccer players the most badass people in the world.

As for you guys talking about playing for money and all that other crap. I dont care what they play for as long as they entertain me on Sunday.


----------



## coleman (Jul 15, 2002)

hey bigss75, is a linesman one of those guys who stand in a line of like 7 and smash into each other from a metre away? if they are they are meant to be the real huge mf aren't they? 

i've just been through the stats of the national team, and of the 41 man squad, 6 are below 220 pounds. that is both fowards and backs. if linesman are running backs or whatever, then i am shit scared and take everything back.

as for trizzle305, i am obviously already looking outside my country for other sports! otherwise this thread wouldn't have started. i mean, look at the major sports over there, baseball, grid iron, and basketball. basketball is the only sport another  country would give a toss about.

i know bigss75 didn't really give good photos for his point, but i agree that nfl hits would be bigger. in union, players aren't allowed to just shoulder barge (no skill), they have to wraps their arms around them to drag them to the ground. occasionally they will get a huge front on hit and pile drive them back 5 metres, but only rarely. anyone can shoulder charge a guy in the back from behind, i don't know why u get so excited about it. by thw way, what is the average wage over there for nfl players? cause in 1996, the dallas cowboys offered a guy called jonah lomu 5 mil a season to switch from rugby union...is that big money or not? he was 20 at the time


----------



## coleman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Jonah Lomu*

have a look at the action footage

for all of you who go by stats only...he is 6 foot 5 and a 120 kilos or 265 pounds and runs 100 metres in 10.8 seconds.

which works out roughly to 3.97 for 40 yards, i don't know how fast he would actually sprint 40 yards, we don't use that measuremnet over here.

he beat linford christie in a 60 metre sprint, but christie is an old fart now anywaysAction footage


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2002)

They have to wear the pads here for their run times, dont know how much thier gear weighs/gets in the way though.

My old boss was 6'5" 270, I would hope that a pro would be larger, but still my boss was one big mother. He played baseball however.


----------



## Craft (Jul 15, 2002)

*CFL* ALL THE WAY! 

Gooooo BC Lions!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> They have to wear the pads here for their run times, dont know how much thier gear weighs/gets in the way though.




Pads are usually in and around 15lbs they are really not that heavy. LoL I would say the helmets is the heaviest thing of the package. But when you start getting exhausted with those things oh boy the sure feel a lot heavier.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 16, 2002)

hmmm...  

coleman:well if youre "obviously already looking outside your country for other sports" you wouldnt be calling american "footballers" wusses..  youre contradicting yourself... unless your "obviously already looking outside your country for other sports" to try and ridicule or try to belittle them...  that aside.... i gotta agree with bigss if we're talkin about endurance the soccer players definately have the number 1 spot on the badass list ... with that being said it looks like rugby isnt number 1 in any of the categories weve talked about speed/endurance- soccer(maybe not all speed but i think so) strength-football agility-maybe tenis (somebody give me something else soccer?) hard hits- football and biggest sports event rugby gets 3rd.... maybe this thread kindof backfired but its still a good thread


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 16, 2002)

Rugby and Football are both tyte to me.. i like the Jonah Lomu footage that guy can play!.. I need to find sum ray lewis footage and some Walter Payton footage to match the clips of Jonah...since in football offense and defense play at seperate times and in rugby you stay on the field...  so ill give rugby that ... you might have to be in a quite a bit better shape to play both ways and remain on the field  

BTW if you guyz go to the action footage... number 12 in the light blue got crushed... he must have been hurtin after that


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> speed/endurance- soccer(maybe not all speed but i think so)  agility-maybe tenis




I gotta say I think AFL ( Aussie rules ) whips soccer in both of these areas................I mean to start with the field is MUCH bigger, they play 2 hours + over time, they run the ENTIRE time....they must tackle, kick, handball, and punch................65m kicks landing right on your teammates chest is considered a basic skill.


----------



## kuso (Jul 16, 2002)

The other thing I think it has over soccer is BALLS.

No stretcher to take you off here....you keep going unless you are ko`d.

Stitching cuts on the sideline is a given.......a game I watched yesterday one guy had two of his fingers dislocated ( I guess ) as they were sticking out at about a 90 degree angle backwards...he kept playing til the coach came on, gave them a yank, taped em up onfield, and he just kept playing.............thats the one thing that pisses me off with soccer.


----------



## Pazza (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Why are American footballers wusses??? You heard me!*



> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish i had some money so i could bring you over to Australia and see you play dummy half in a rugby league team! These men play 80 minutes, make up to 30-40 tackles a game, they weigh about 187 pounds and they have to tackle players up to 264 pounds! You don't see 2 players of such different sizes meet in a gridiron game! 

One of the great dummy halves was Geoff Toovey, his weight was 164 pounds! He was so tough people would say that Geoff would stick his head most people wouldn't put their feet!

At the end of the day Rugby players are the tougher than Gridiron players. Gridiron players play no more than 30 seconds at a time! In Rugby the game flows and players must keep their heart rate higher for longer periods of time! 

In gridiron the hard hits don't even hurt! All the pads cancel out any sort of pain or solid contact! In rugby it is nothing but solid bone and muscle pushed into all places of the body by several players. I bet none of you gridiron players out there have had a shoulder or knee in the face!!!!!! now that is pain! 

Gridiron none of the players are multi-skilled! Sure some can Squat heaps and some can run the 40 very quick! But what gridiron players can do both?????? NONE(apart form maybe runningback)! There are different players for every skill! Players can't even attack and defend!! There is a player just for kicking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't quaterbacks kick? In rugby players need to be multi-skilled. You must beable to attack and defend! Kick and pass! All players must beable to run more than 10 meters!

Gridiron is just slow and Boring!

Just one last thing!

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE
OI OI OI


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Why are American footballers wusses??? You heard me!*



> _*Originally posted by Pazza *_
> 
> 
> I wish i had some money so i could bring you over to Australia and see you play dummy half in a rugby league team! These men play 80 minutes, make up to 30-40 tackles a game, they weigh about 187 pounds and they have to tackle players up to 264 pounds!*(1) You don't see 2 players of such different sizes meet in a gridiron game! *
> ...



at first i was only going to quote part of this post... but as i read it to be frank the whole thing is plain bullshit..  first of all what the hell do you think a sack is.... deffensive lineman weigh from 250 to 300 and a quarter back rarely is above 200(yes there are a few but generally speaking)   2nd of all number 2 is an assumtion.. and when you assume you make and ASS out of U and ME... if it doesnt hurt to get hit with pads on id love to see you in pads get hit by a strong safety running at you full speed and i want you to just stand there, because since you have pads it wont hurt a bit right??  and last number 3... again bullshit... all of the players aside from MAYBE lineman can run the 40 quickly or else they wouldnt be able to play pro... and there are several oppurtunities for players to show off other skills needed for the game... half back pass for example... or an interception or fumble recovery.. the deffense becomes the offense and the offense becomes the deffense...

so before you criticize a sport open a book and read about or sumthin... your assumptions just make you look like an ass.. maybe Geoff Toovey can stick his head in there since hes such a tough guy.... im not taking anything away from rugby because i like to watch the clips... but those comments were just bullshit


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey coleman
I would like to see you get hit by Warren Sapp without pads on.
It doesn't matter if you think you are a tough Australian.
You'd be dead on impact, period, end of story.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 19, 2002)

I wonder how many athletes have died playing Australian rules football.
You guys don't even hit each other.
You just wrap you arms around the person and drag him to the ground.
It's basically baby stuff!!

American football players are the gladiators of modern times

Deaths due to injuries sustained in a football game in the US:
Year   Deaths  
1967  24
1968  36 
1969  23
1970  29
1971  20
1972  22
1973    9
1974  11
1975  15
1976  18
1977  10
1978    9
1979    4
1980    9
1981    9
1982    9
1983    4
1984    6
1985    7
1986  11
1987    4   
1988    7
1989    4


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 19, 2002)

The reason why NFL players wear pads is to prevent death.
The reason you guys don't wear pads is because you don't hit hard enough.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 19, 2002)

i love the statistics i couldnt find anything to really proove how much harder we hit thankyou... great post..  imagine what those stats would be like if we played football with no pads... it would be ridiculous they would probably disban the sport or something


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> i love the statistics i couldnt find anything to really proove how much harder we hit thankyou... great post..  imagine what those stats would be like if we played football with no pads... it would be ridiculous they would probably disban the sport or something



Every single player on the field would be dead or paralyzed by the end of the first quarter if they didn't wear pads.
Maybe the kicker/punter would still be alive but.......
actually the kicker would be dead too. 

They would have to change the style of tackling if they didn't wear pads.
But
wimpy arm tackles is not what American football is about.
It's a battle of wits and a war between gladiators.


----------



## coleman (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey Chest Rockwell,

Maybe when I am fully grown eh. I am still 17, buddy. Already I am 6 foot 1 and 230 pounds. Don't go quoting statistics all over the place unless they actually mean something. You forget Australia only has a population of 19 million compared to your like 270 million. So any figure you give has to be divided by 14 before you can even begin to compare. So, if 4 players diead in 1989 then that means that only .2857 players diead over here...so you can't just say because you have more injuries that it is tougher. And most of the deaths would be freak accidents anyway, not because of any extra skill in the game!

If rugby is as easy as you say then why is it that of the hundreds of thousands playing the sport, hardly ever get anywhere near an elite level.

Why is it that Americans are the only country that play grid iron? Because they aren't tough enough to accept the challenge that is rugby! They are the only country that needs to wear padding to protect themsevles while everyone else relies on their own body and skill to avoid being crunched.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually
America is the only country that plays football because
we have the only athletes that are able to play the sport(at least at the level that we play the game in the US)
I mean, you could give it a try over there but it just would'nt be the same.
Your athletes are too small, too slow and they don't know how to hit.
I'm sure some Australian football players would like to come over to the states and play but you guys just don't have what it takes to keep up with the best athletes in the world.

I would love to have seen Walter Payton or  Barry Sanders play Australian football.
You guys would'nt even be able to lay a finger on either one of them.
They would either leave kill you with there speed or they might have
just run through you guys.
It would be child's play for them.
or
Maybe we could send Warren Sapp or Brian Urlacher over there so we could teach you guys how to hit.
That would be hilarious.
All the Australians would be layed out on the field with snot bubbles coming out of there noises from the impact.


----------



## coleman (Jul 19, 2002)

*HAHAHAHAHA LOL @ AMERICAN ARROGANCE*

What a load of bollocks. It is because grid iron is a fuqed game that no-one else plays it.  If you think the US is the only country that produces qulaity athletes, then it shows how ignorant you are to the rest of the world's athletic champions. I am not just talking about grid iron v rugby. Grid iron means shit all to the rest of the world. If it was a game which required skill then the rest of the world's althletes would take up the challenge. Instead, grid iron is one of two sports where you are considered an athlete if you are a fat shit just getting in the way (the other being sumo wrestling). You get four chances to go 10 yards, you get a rest every time some company wants to try and rip the audience off, you have padding and a helmet (not to metnion the guy blocking for you) when all you need is a decent sidestep, you suck at defence??? no worries, you can have a rest and someone else will have a go for you, and yet you still call it skillful!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: HAHAHAHAHA LOL @ AMERICAN ARROGANCE*



> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> What a load of bollocks. It is because grid iron is a fuqed game that no-one else plays it.  If you think the US is the only country that produces qulaity athletes, then it shows how ignorant you are to the rest of the world's athletic champions. I am not just talking about grid iron v rugby. Grid iron means shit all to the rest of the world. If it was a game which required skill then the rest of the world's althletes would take up the challenge. Instead, grid iron is one of two sports where you are considered an athlete if you are a fat shit just getting in the way (the other being sumo wrestling). You get four chances to go 10 yards, you get a rest every time some company wants to try and rip the audience off, you have padding and a helmet (not to metnion the guy blocking for you) when all you need is a decent sidestep, you suck at defence??? no worries, you can have a rest and someone else will have a go for you, and yet you still call it skillful!



Like I said,
no other country likes football because they all lack the athletes with the size, skill, and speed of NFL football players.
It's the same situation with soccer in the US.
It's not a big sport here because we know we suck and we cannot compete with the rest of the world, especially Europe and Latin countires.
Your tellin me that Japan and Mexico are going to try and start a football league like the NFL.
Ha!
Like I said, the rest of the world lacks the athletes to play American style football.
Just be happy that you have your rugby or whatever you want to call it.
Kiddy games are fun to play and watch.
I watch Australian football on TV all the time.
It's so cute.
Kinda makes me laugh.
We play something similar to Australian football here in the US
which involves no pads and tackling.
Its called a school yard pick up game for little boys who
have dreams of being in the NFL one day.
No pads and lots of tackling, except I use to play this when I was 13.
You Australians think it's the most brutal sport in the world.
Australian football
Ha!
It's baby stuff!


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 19, 2002)

By the Way
We have different postions in  American Football.
Not everyone is fat like you stated with such ignorance.
Some of the lineman seem to be fat but alot of them are also
6 ft 6 inches and over 300 pounds.
Our lineman are probably quicker than alot of your athletes.

How many Australian football players can run a 40 yard dash in 
4.4 seconds or less?
I'm guessing........
zero
Well we have running backs, wide receivers and defensive backs that would run circles around you guys.
Like I said,
You're just too slow.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> Hey Chest Rockwell,
> 
> Maybe when I am fully grown eh. I am still 17, buddy. Already I am 6 foot 1 and 230 pounds. Don't go quoting statistics all over the place unless they actually mean something. You forget Australia only has a population of 19 million compared to your like 270 million. So any figure you give has to be divided by 14 before you can even begin to compare. So, if 4 players diead in 1989 then that means that only .2857 players diead over here...so you can't just say because you have more injuries that it is tougher. And most of the deaths would be freak accidents anyway, not because of any extra skill in the game!
> ...



Well chest rockwell we have some noisy aussies here and they wont seem to stop makin such bullshit remarks  "HAHAHALOL @ AUSSIE *IGNORANCE*" 1st of all what the hell fo you mean any figure of deaths we have has to be divided by 14... everyone in the population of america doesnt play football lol.. that made very little sense at all..  if america is the only country that plays football then what the fuq is NFL Europe??? yet another dumbass remark


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: HAHAHAHAHA LOL @ AMERICAN ARROGANCE*



> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> What a load of bollocks. It is because grid iron is a fuqed game that no-one else plays it.  If you think the US is the only country that produces qulaity athletes, then it shows how ignorant you are to the rest of the world's athletic champions. I am not just talking about grid iron v rugby. Grid iron means shit all to the rest of the world. If it was a game which required skill then the rest of the world's althletes would take up the challenge. Instead, grid iron is one of two sports where you are considered an athlete if you are a fat shit just getting in the way (the other being sumo wrestling). You get four chances to go 10 yards, you get a rest every time some company wants to try and rip the audience off, you have padding and a helmet (not to metnion the guy blocking for you) when all you need is a decent sidestep, you suck at defence??? no worries, you can have a rest and someone else will have a go for you, and yet you still call it skillful!



 i just wish you could just come play... im not trying to take anything away from rugby because im not ignorant like you and i know it is also a tough sport as far as endurance goes and everything... but just look at your comments... they are uneducated and just plain stupid. if the rest of the worlds had such athletic players then when are you guyz going to win some basketball olympics... and how many olympic medals have austrailia won compared to the rest of the world vs america to the rest of the worlds.... if you are questioning america's athletes you are completely out of line... ignorance is such a horrible disease i hope you get cured or grow out of it or something...


----------



## kuso (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> 
> 
> Well chest rockwell we have some noisy aussies here and they wont seem to stop makin such bullshit remarks  "HAHAHALOL @ AUSSIE *IGNORANCE*"



Dude.....I thought we had all come to the understanding that none of us are going to agree with each other a page ago, but you wanna talk ignorance, go back and read chesters last couple of posts.....give me a fucking break please


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2002)

Because they don't want to get hurt and lose that awesome salary.  See thread of Overpaid Athletes!

Injured= No money
Not injured= raking in the dollars!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Dude.....I thought we had all come to the understanding that none of us are going to agree with each other a page ago, but you wanna talk ignorance, go back and read chesters last couple of posts.....give me a fucking break please



We did come to an understanding  but if people like pazza and coleman are going to question the American athletes and stuff like that then im gonna have to continue to argue cause rockwells comments were nothing compared to coleman and pazza's.... "HAHAHA LOL @ AMERICAN ARROGANCE"? comon now lol i fight fire with fire so


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jul 20, 2002)

We are never going to agree on this topic.

I have complete respect for Australian football players.
I actually watch it on TV all the time.
They are amazing athletes, no doubt about it.
Aussie football requires speed, quickness, endurance, intelligence,
and a boat load of physical and mental strength.
I just don't like it when people put down American football.
It makes me go friggin crazy.
Most people do not have a complete understanding of American football.


----------



## Craft (Jul 20, 2002)

I said it once and I'll say it again...

GoooOOooo BC Lions!! 

CFL! CFL! CFL! CFL!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Why are American footballers wusses??? You heard me!*

LOL, I though we all had reached a conclusion that no one was going to win the argument. But ignorant and stupid people like company have to just keep on talking bullshit.
Oh please any time you get the money PM me, I would love to visit Australia specially to show my skills with ???tough??? people like you Australians right?, but I truly with all my heart hope that it is nothing like the picture you attached to this message b/c I already played something like that on middle school. It would really be embarrassing to me if a friend of mine saw me playing that sport again. It is just way to much of a Childs game I???m sorry.





> _*Originally posted by Pazza *_
> 
> 
> These men play 80 minutes, make up to 30-40 tackles a game, they weigh about 187 pounds and they have to tackle players up to 264 pounds!



Yeah I???m sure I can endure 80 min of child???s play. 30-40 tackles is that all? I mean if yall are going to give me a big nice hug every time you ???tackle??? me I rather go play football with middle school kids they would make more damage. LoL about the weight comment, I???m up to 219 lbs and at 16 I???m 6???4. The average weight in out high school varsity team is 203 lbs and we have player in the ups of 300lbs, I guess next time you???ll have to compare some other team with more pounds on them than that.




> _*Originally posted by Pazza *_
> 
> 
> All the pads cancel out any sort of pain or solid contact!



LMAO, I have not laugh this hard in a long time. Just wondering is that a joke? Cuz if it???s not your are confirming my though on you mental illness. Do you even play any kind of sport that it seems you have so much knowledge about this LMAO wow you really are ???(read my lips)  




> _*Originally posted by Pazza *_
> 
> Just one last thing!
> AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE
> OI OI OI


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> 
> Why is it that Americans are the only country that play grid iron? Because they aren't tough enough to accept the challenge that is rugby! .



Wrong buddy, it b/c whe are the only country with ball big enough to play the sport. You people don???t eat enough meet to be able to play the sport lol. 




> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> 
> They are the only country that needs to wear padding to protect themsevles while everyone else relies on their own body and skill to avoid being crunched.




This is like your comparison on US and AUS population. That???s like comparing a children???s water pistol with an ???real??? M16. You can???t compare child???s play with war buddy.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: HAHAHAHAHA LOL @ AMERICAN ARROGANCE*



> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> it shows how ignorant you are to the rest of the world's athletic champions



I wonder who started this dumbass forum. Do you want to see someone ignorant then go to the mirror and take a good look at your ugly ass.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 20, 2002)

KaTaMaStEr and Chest Rockwell    

 lol i think pazza and coleman's hypocricy and ignorance has killed them in this argument


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Why are American footballers wusses??? You heard me!*



> _*Originally posted by Pazza *_
> In gridiron the hard hits don't even hurt! All the pads cancel out any sort of pain or solid contact!



Have u ever played football? I think u are as dumb as dirt. I have broken every finger on my left hand dislocated my right shoulder, and had 2 concussions. And the pads cancel out the pain no f-ing way u think u rugby badasses are top dog.U  can play without pads but no way in hell u will ever hit as hard as a football player. Guys let everything go. I have been hit by guys that your jaw would shake. I know guys that have been hit so hard that they were choking on their mouth piece.

Some people should learn their facts before u say anything.


----------



## Pazza (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Why are American footballers wusses??? You heard me!*



> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> Have u ever played football? I think u are as dumb as dirt. I have broken every finger on my left hand dislocated my right shoulder, and had 2 concussions. And the pads cancel out the pain no f-ing way u think u rugby badasses are top dog.U  can play without pads but no way in hell u will ever hit as hard as a football player. Guys let everything go. I have been hit by guys that your jaw would shake. I know guys that have been hit so hard that they were choking on their mouth piece.
> ...



Have you ever had a knee to the face?
This is pain!
Gridiron players wouldn't understand this because they wear helmets!

You talk about why don't you Aussie come and play gridiron! Well you don't you Americans play rugby???? Then you will understand what tough is! It's not just the hits! It the mauls and endurance that takes the wind out of you!

You speak of The greatest hitters in gridiron! Wait till you see Matt Rua and Chris Beattie! They can hit!   

The only reason i have made posts on this topic is because its a forum fight!
bigss75 puts down Rugby so i put down Gridiron! Simple!

I don't mind Gridiron but in my opinion it is very slow! If they could increase the set up speed it would be much more intresting!
I do respect the Gridiron athlete in terms of Strength! I do strength training myself and Linebackers are amoungst the strongest athletes in the word! 

But interms of ability to hit all the padding helps increase the force in the hit! Rugby players don't hit they tackle and a tackle is much more painful than you give it credit for!


----------



## kuso (Jul 20, 2002)

Now can we all have a little maturity here and agree not to agree??


----------



## coleman (Jul 20, 2002)

Hooray for kuso's comment.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Now can we all have a little maturity here and agree not to agree??



Finally someone say something lol. Would some mod come in here and close this thing before it starts getting even uglier?


----------



## kuso (Jul 21, 2002)

I would happily close it, but it must be a mod from this forum.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> Hooray for kuso's comment.



 like i said hypocricy... youre one of the main ones hes reffering to... along with me pazza chest bigs and kata however i never tried to discredit rugby and thats what you and pazza were doing with football.... in football people get their helmet knocked off and thats when the knee in the face comes... plus thew facemask hitting you in the fact and you getting whiplash..... you sayin the hits dont hurt in football is ridiculous... im sure they hurt in rugby too but like someone said earlier its like comparin apples and oranges almost


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I would happily close it, but it must be a mod from this forum.




WORD.

Interesting discussion.  So we agree to disagree.

Thread closed.


----------

